# WM Cancels RCI Account



## sparty (Jul 3, 2019)

Had bought resale about 6 years ago and the RCI linked account just carried over and kept working. I did a DVC trade about 5 years ago.

Today I wanted to check on an ongoing search that I had open for the same type DVC trip I did 5 years ago.  Only when I tried to check it worldmark wouldn't pass my account over to RCI.

It said "Unfortunately, our system wasn't able to identify the Vacation Club in which you're a member. Please try signing in again. If this issue persists, feel free to call your Vacation Club for help. We apologize for the inconvenience."

So I talked to RCI and they said talk to Worldmark.  When I called the Worldmark CSR just kept saying "You don't have travelshare".. I said I understand, I just paid RCI fees and I am inquiring about  my $239 and existing on going search... Lady again said "You don't have Travelshare" and then hung up! Time crossed 7 PM PT, so I was done for at least today...Will call tomorrow.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 3, 2019)

I have always found Worldmark customer service to be very well trained. Hopefully you'll have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 3, 2019)

There might be something else going on with your account. I also bought WM resale and my RCI account through WM portal is still working. Call them again.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 3, 2019)

sparty said:


> Today I wanted to check on an ongoing search that I had open for the same type DVC trip I did 5 years ago.



Just as a side tangent, 5 years ago we were able to exchange into a 2BR at Bay Lake Tower. Today, only 1BRs are available and almost entirely at Saratoga Springs. I say this only because I’m not sure what type of expectations you have in terms of the “same type” of trip (once you get the RCI situation straightened out).


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 3, 2019)

Sparty:
The same thing happened to me a couple of years ago. Someone at WM looked at my WM account , noticed it was not TS, and disconnected my RCI account.
I had to explain that I pay my RCI membership directly - I could sense the befuddlement of the person on the phone.
Try getting transferred to Owner Services this morning.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 3, 2019)

Not too dissimilar to my situation, and after seeing this post I noticed I cannot login either. But getting a different error message.

I fear the ongoing search (OGS) for DVC might be what might have gotten us in this spot. I know RCI periodically kicks those OGS requests out to a VC to review if they don’t have a match after a while. Probably some over-competent VC must have noticed the lack of Travelshare and bounced our accts. As this morning I also got this email from RCI regarding my OGS.

_Thank you for allowing us to continue searching for your requested vacation. The information below is a review of your ongoing search request. Please review this information carefully. If any of the information in this Ongoing Search Update is incorrect, please contact RCI immediately.

Please be advised that RCI may have or will expand the parameters of this search so that we may help you find a match. Your original search parameters are still in effect.
_
Why couldn’t they have someone from IT review the OGS?


----------



## sparty (Jul 3, 2019)

I do think there may be something there with DVC OGS.... The Worldmark to DVC exchange is fantastic.. They were befuddled this morning but it appears to be all straightened out.

My advice to other WM resale owners using their Worldmark ownership with RCI for DVC exchanges - check your RCI Membership status - your RCI membership may not be active!  The WM Police seem to be on patrol against the resale deplorables!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 3, 2019)

If WMTC cancelled an RCI membership that I was personally paying for and not part of Travelshare I would be highly upset. When I called OC I would immediately request a Supervisor and discuss the tortious interference with a business relationship.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 3, 2019)

I also received this email a couple of weeks ago, but it wasn't in response to my DVC OGS through Worldmark,
it was in response to a specific check in date for July at Hilton Head (not DVC) that I was hoping for. I assumed it meant I was unlikely to match. I don't think the message is a DVC thing.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2019)

So now this is happening to my WM portal to RCI. 

Unfortunately, our system wasn't able to identify the Vacation Club in which you're a member. Please try signing in again. If this issue persists, feel free to call your Vacation Club for help. We apologize for the inconvenience.

I can log in through the RCI portal and see all of my timeshares but my Worldmark.

Bill


----------



## LisaH (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m curious. For those who can no longer get to WM’s RCI portal: did you buy resale WM after Wyndham bought WM? Because prior to Wyndham’s acquisition, we were able to exchange through RCI as long as we have a valid RCI account. I can still get to RCI from WM site. Hope this remains unchanged.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 18, 2019)

I can log into RCI and see 12 weeks available but my WM 3 bed float isn't showing up . The WM portal link to RCI isn't working. I called RCI's WM desk and no help. I called WM and they first asked if I was travel share. I said no. They asked is my RCI is current. I said yes. I was place on hold and the WM rep said that she confirmed with RCI that my WM is on the RCI site. It isn't because I had just spoke with RCI and they didn't see it. I looked at my account again and still get the same message from RCI unless I log in with the RCI portal. There is no WM available to use on the RCI site to check availability.

I was told to wait until tomorrow and to call back if I still received the message. The WM rep said she could assist me with a RCI reservation if I wanted.

I think it is just a glitch.

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 19, 2019)

LisaH said:


> I’m curious. For those who can no longer get to WM’s RCI portal: did you buy resale WM after Wyndham bought WM? Because prior to Wyndham’s acquisition, we were able to exchange through RCI as long as we have a valid RCI account. I can still get to RCI from WM site. Hope this remains unchanged.



Yes, I bought resale after Wyndham acquired Trendwest and became the developer. I already had an RCI account, so I connected my WM to that RCI account. After I did that I never received a bill for my RCI account and I always used the link on the WM site to take me to into RCI. Everything was fine until I put in an on-going search, though I probably only used my WM-RCI account a few times in 10 years or so. It would be nice it was just a glitch, but then I think we would be hearing numerous reports of the link not working.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2019)

The link to RCI on WM website still works for me and I bought resale prior to Wyndham acquisition. Hope I don’t jinx it by posting here...


----------



## easyrider (Jul 22, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Yes, I bought resale after Wyndham acquired Trendwest and became the developer. I already had an RCI account, so I connected my WM to that RCI account. After I did that I never received a bill for my RCI account and I always used the link on the WM site to take me to into RCI. Everything was fine until I put in an on-going search, though I probably only used my WM-RCI account a few times in 10 years or so. It would be nice it was just a glitch, but then I think we would be hearing numerous reports of the link not working.
> 
> View attachment 12937



I called and RCI can see my Worldmark account on their end but the link from WM to RCI is still showing the error code. I can't see my WM on RCI even when I log in to RCI with my weeks accounts. WM doesn't know what is going on either.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Jul 22, 2019)

Figured out what was happening to my WM account. I was using the wrong account that isn't linked to RCI, lol. I logged on with the right account and there it is. 

In the 45 minutes of speaking to RCI and WM I did discover that my Trendwest account now allows me to use Club Pass for some reason.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 22, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Figured out what was happening to my WM account. I was using the wrong account that isn't linked to RCI, lol. I logged on with the right account and there it is.
> 
> In the 45 minutes of speaking to RCI and WM I did discover that my Trendwest account now allows me to use Club Pass for some reason.
> 
> Bill



Points acquired before November 2006, from whatever source, are eligible for Club Pass and WMSP.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

sparty said:


> Had bought resale about 6 years ago and the RCI linked account just carried over and kept working. I did a DVC trade about 5 years ago.
> 
> Today I wanted to check on an ongoing search that I had open for the same type DVC trip I did 5 years ago.  Only when I tried to check it worldmark wouldn't pass my account over to RCI.
> 
> ...




*Unfortunately, there are issues with WorldMark since Wyndham acquired it.  WorldMark is still my favorite of our seven time share ownerships, but there has definitely been a decline in accommodating WorldMark owners since Wyndham took over.  Your RCI membership was probably terminated by Wyndham (not directly by WorldMark).  We are currently in a battle with Wyndham over another matter, and they arbitrarily terminated access to our RCI account.  We have both weeks and points on deposit with RCI, which we are now blocked from using.  I don't know how Wyndham has any authority to do this, even though they do now RCI.*


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Yes, I bought resale after Wyndham acquired Trendwest and became the developer. I already had an RCI account, so I connected my WM to that RCI account. After I did that I never received a bill for my RCI account and I always used the link on the WM site to take me to into RCI. Everything was fine until I put in an on-going search, though I probably only used my WM-RCI account a few times in 10 years or so. It would be nice it was just a glitch, but then I think we would be hearing numerous reports of the link not working.
> 
> View attachment 12937



*Wyndham is absolutely terrible to deal with.  Nice resorts, but a never-ending manipulation to get more money from its timeshare owners.  Deceit and dishonesty are abundant.  We own seven timeshares, and we have both weeks and points on deposit with RCI.  Wyndham has blocked access to our RCI account and I don't know how we are going to resolve it.*


----------



## PClapham (Sep 3, 2019)

I have seen wm linked to other letters and I don't understand what they mean: wmts, wmsp....
can anyone clarify wm with extra letters?
What is the current cost of travelshare credits?  I'm too old to buy in; now we are pretty much part of the cruise only generation!  But still keep some non travelshare credits because it works so much better than regular timeshares.
Thanks

Anita


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 3, 2019)

WMTS (actually normally WTS) Worldmark Travelshare. Developer Credits acquired after November **, 2006.

WMSP Worldmark South Pacific. A separate organization. Has resorts in New Zealand, Australia, Indonesia, Normandy, Bavaria, and Tuscany. Looking at Resorts in Japan. If you have Developer Credits or Credits (WM+A) from whatever source acquired before November **, 2006 you can do direct Booking. Recently reBranded Wyndham South Pacific.

Credits acquired by resell after November **, 2006 are designed WM.

Some Oldertimes refer WM as WMTC - Worldmark The Club.

In them last 18 months I have seen people pay anything from $1.95 to $3.80 for WTS Credits.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 9, 2019)

Gary:
Is it your WorldMark RCI account or your Wyndham RCI account that has been locked?


----------

